# Dog ate full bag of treats!



## hah2110 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh oh. So somehow my dog got into her bag of treats. It was a completely full bag of Grreat Choice Healthy Treats Chicken Jerky with Vegetables. What should I do? She seems to be fine as of now. Do we not feed her tomorrow? Give her anything? She is a 35lb beagle/boxer mix. Thanks!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

hah2110 said:


> Ugh oh. So somehow my dog got into her bag of treats. It was a completely full bag of Grreat Choice Healthy Treats Chicken Jerky with Vegetables. What should I do? She seems to be fine as of now. Do we not feed her tomorrow? Give her anything? She is a 35lb beagle/boxer mix. Thanks!


I know if Wally ate a whole bag of treats or a huge pile of kibble - he'd be skipping some meals. At least one - maybe two - to let it work out of his system before feeding him again. 

Since Wally eats twice a day - that's a day of fasting he'd likely get.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Well at least they sound healthy . Wouldn't worry to much ,just get the pooper scooper ready


----------



## beaglelover22 (Aug 16, 2009)

I would try putting some food out for her tomorrow incase she wants any but I wouldn't be worried if she doesn eat. I would look out for signs of an upset tummy, diarrhea and vomiting would be normal.


----------

